# Spring Mix?



## demo183 (Aug 25, 2011)

So I've heard Spring Mix is a good choice to feed tortoises. I have a Russian Tortoise and I just wanted to ask if the ingredients in the mix i picked up is okay to eat because i have seen spring mixes with different stuff. So is the following good to eat and a good variety for my Russian?

baby lettuces (oak leaf, romaine, red leaf, green leaf) baby chards, radicchio, frisse, spinach, mizuna, tat-soi, beet greens, arugula, kale, collards.

Are all these healthy and safe for my tort? Thanks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, and add other healthy stuff that the produce section has. Also add grape leafs and different blossoms too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2011)

I start with a handful of Spring Mix, then a handful of Santa Barbara Mix. I chop it all up (I feed hatchlings) into a bowl. To this I'll add chopped hollyhock leaves and flowers, mullberry leaves, squash leaves, grape leaves, clover, dichondra, dandelion leaves and flowers, malva leaves and flowers and Rose of Sharon leaves and flowers.

Spring mix is ok all by itself, but its so much better when you add other things from your garden.


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2011)

My technique is to feed the spring mix one day, and then all the stuff Yvonne mentioned on other days. Then maybe some Mazuri on the third day, etc... I like to give them a wide variety, but each thing on a different day. This is not a right or wrong thing, just my preference.

I usually pick out any spinach or red chard, but a little, as part of a varied diet, is fine.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 25, 2011)

As Tom showed, some people will remove spinach from mixes, but others ignore or even choose spinach as a part of a varied, balanced diet. To repeat the theme from above, offer as much variety as you can.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 25, 2011)

If you click the link in Madkins007's signature for the Tortoise Library it has the best info on what to feed tortoises. It has a simple shopping list as well as a nutritional breakdown. It is a resource that I recently discovered but find myself referring back to often. Good luck!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> My technique is to feed the spring mix one day, and then all the stuff Yvonne mentioned on other days. Then maybe some Mazuri on the third day, etc... I like to give them a wide variety, but each thing on a different day. This is not a right or wrong thing, just my preference.
> 
> I usually pick out any spinach or red chard, but a little, as part of a varied diet, is fine.



2nd this...I always prefer to buy an _organic_ spring mix w/o spinach, but if that's all I can find (depends on the store), I'll pick out the spinach and feed it to my canaries (it's good for them, not so much so for tortoises).


----------

